
Firefox calls BS on Google's full-page privacy ads in the Washington Post - andrerm
https://mashable.com/article/firefox-google-prints-ads-privacy-washington-post/
======
andrerm
Although I don't think Firefox is the Privacy by Default role model, I would
like to see people talking more about Privacy by Default.

Developers usualy argue that opt-out is necessary because otherwise people
would not opt-in. But IMO this is just disrespecting peoples choice.

Features can be useful, developers can be trustworthy and by not opting-in
people may be not using some feature that they would be missing. But still
people have their reasons that should be respected even if it's: I will not
opt-in because I don't feel comfortable enough or don't understand enough how
it works or the consequences of opting-in

